

Syrian Electronic Army Gained Control of Facebook.com Domain? - cybernewsalerts
http://www.cybernewsalerts.com/2014/02/syrian-electronic-army-gained-control.html

======
blueskin_
>"With this case Syrian Electronic Army had proved thay can hack facebook
website also"

No way I can take anything this badly written or ill-informed seriously. Also,
"Cyber", not to mention the stupid anti-highlighting JS (attempt to stop
people from quoting their site?).

